# savage model 10 predator .243



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

Stupid question..... I just recently purchased a savage predator model 10 in .243 round from cabelas. It was the last one. I liked the rifle a lot but had a question for the sales person in regards to how the magazine seats into the rifle. There is not a metal guide for it or metal surrounding the magazine well. The magazine fits directly into the wooden stock. It has a small plastic release and you must fit the magazine into the wooden stock perfectly so that it is seated properly. I went online today and cannot find any pics of this type of magazine well. all I have seen are the ones that seat into a metal opening/not into the wooden stock. Has anyone seen this before or is my weapon missing something. going to call savage as soon as I can get a pic taken.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out Numrich to find an exploded view of your rifle.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

You have what is referred to as the axis magazine. Same as the trophy hunter.

My trophy hunter has a plastic bottom metal but some guns have it molded into the stock all together. This is the worst.

I bought a boyds stock for mine and transferred the plastic frame to the new stock. No issues just not the greatest. 

I could have opted to buy the metal version of the bottom metal as is used on the model 12 but then you have to buy magazines as well. Cost you an extra $200. 

I have a plastic stock that accepts the bottom metal but I dont even feel its worth the shipping charge.

So you can either deal with it.
Replace it with metal by buying a new stock, bottom metal and magazine. 
Or just buy a new stock that is blind mag and get the spring and follower from brownells.

Savageshooters.com is an invaluable resource for info and classifieds. Cost you $10-15 a year to join but worth it if your looking for parts.


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is the model and rifle that I purchased.







Shown: Model 11 Trophy Predator Hunter Bolt-Action Rifle

Shown: Model 11 Trophy Predator Hunter Bolt-Action Rifle

Savage® Arms Model 11 Trophy Predator Hunter XP Mossy Oak® Brush® Bolt-Action Rifle with Nikon 3-9x40 Scope Combo[/B]



&#8226; Up to $75.00 Mail-In Rebate on Savage Trophy Hunter XP Rifles. Valid thru December 31, 2014. *Click here* for details.
 



Regular Price: $649.99 

*Item:* IK-292111 
Please see the notes in the yellow box for information on how to purchase this firearm. This firearm is not available through our online store.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok sounds like a trophy hunter as well.

Here's how mine is setup
























And here is the factory stock. Garbage in my book. No strength in the forearm at all.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

If you want to convert call these guys up and tell them
http://www.sharpshootersupply.com/FactoryParts.html

You may have to buy a new stock.
You can have my factory one if you need something cheap that will accept bottom metal.

The molded in design is the worst. The bottom bolt release design is horrible.
Imo savage really messed up with some of these recent changes


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you for the offer of your old stock. so i'll have to buy a new stock or just the magazine frame?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Can you post a picture of the bottom of yours?

If you truly have the molded in one you will need a stock inserted for bottom metal and the new bottom metal.
If yours is like mine then all you need is new bottom metal...
If your stock is wood maybe you can have it inletted to save cost.

There are companies such as cdi that make military style detachable magazine bottom metal for savages and Remington 700s.
If you want the flush mount then stay with factory savage. 

Sharp shooter supply is a great place to call up and ask go help. They usually stock the parts and may be able to do inletting.


----------

